# Finished Painting!



## belfastboy (Aug 3, 2012)

I have finally finished painting my dining room - Victorian theme! I'm not too sure about it - I'd appreciate your thoughts. I've never painted an entire room before, if you want pics I'll take some. Thanks to classical music I stuck at it!


----------



## Krisena (Jul 21, 2012)

I painted my grandmother's house while listening through Tchaikovsky's symphonies and some Mars Volta albums.

Painting is a great oppurtunity to discover new music.


----------



## belfastboy (Aug 3, 2012)

Krisena said:


> I painted my grandmother's house while listening through Tchaikovsky's symphonies and some Mars Volta albums.
> 
> Painting is a great oppurtunity to discover new music.


You are so right - I fell in love with Wagner through painting, something I thought I'd never say!


----------

